# A cheerleader came home with me  not spam



## schwinnbikebobb (Jun 25, 2012)

*A cheerleader came home with me  (not spam)*

Picked this up today. I'm sure it is just a dept store bike but can find no info whatsoever on this bike or even that Concord made Stingray style bikes.  The BMA sticker I have seen on ear;y 70's bikes.  Anybody know anything?


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jun 26, 2012)

After a quick clean up, not bad.   The serial number starts with R7 and the rear hub is a Bendix 70.  Tires are an odd size 20 X 2.10??   Has a bike store sticker from here in town.  Doesn't really seem like a bike store  bike but who knows!  Still find it odd that can not find even a mention of one.


----------



## greenephantom (Jul 2, 2012)

Neat chainguard graphic.  I've seen lots of odd Sting-Ray knock-offs, never seen that one before.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## macr0w (Jul 3, 2012)

That is a sweet ride.

Nice find.


----------

